# New Male from Thailand



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok, so he (new HM) looks nothing like Poseidon (R.I.P) but he does have the Metallic Blue. My bf thought he was gorgeous so this is the male I got.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow impressive boy!!!!!

Do u have a name for him...


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

JaspersANGEL said:


> Wow impressive boy!!!!!
> 
> Do u have a name for him...


no, not yet, I'm actually behind on names I have 4 fish that I have without names right now. 3 Males, 1 female. Then there's the 2 on route from thailand, 1 male, 1 female, not named either. I do have 13 that are named though. I'll get caught up at some point;-)


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow! He's gorgeous!


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

wow he is the most beautiful fish i have ever seen


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

He's gorgeous!!
And BettaBuddi1221, your avatar looks a lot like a guy I loved that I couldn't take home. No fair! lol jk


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow... :shock: Why can't people stop taking the bettas I want? J/K. He is pretty! Name him Zeus!


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

He is stunning!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

very very pretty!


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

Love, love, love that color combo. That blue REALLY pops! Nice looking guy.


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

For those that were waiting on a name, my bf said Bartholomew. I'm not sure if he was serious or not but since it's kinda his fish, he's gonna be the one naming him, not I.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

My sister has a teddy bear named Bartholomew!


----------



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

dude!!! whos was the breeder? i tell you why i found the betta pictured on aquabid in a closing auction and copied the pic cos i thought he was gorgeous and being me didnt take the breeder down so have spent the last month haunting aquabid almost everyday in case the fish came up again. yours looks kinda similar the one i got pictured just has a fuller mask. please please tell met he breeder i may even fork out the cash to import one like him to me.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

yea u should totaly name him with mythology name's or a name that's sophistycated, he looks so pretty and i bet he know's it and spends his time showing off right... *lol*

Congrats again!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I love Zeus!(my temporary name for him!) Gimme!


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

*name already taken*



frogipoi said:


> I love Zeus!(my temporary name for him!) Gimme!


My DTHM is named Zeus.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Oops, well about Hercules?


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> Oops, well about Hercules?


That would be a cool name but my bf is the one naming him so we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay. That is my name for him.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Yea, I name my fish after mythological gods and the like... either that or Star Wars characters, lol.
My current betta.... Aegir, his name comes from Norse mythology
and then I used to have two gouramis a while back; Poseidon and Persephone

So I totally agree with the mythology name idea!!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Natural over here! I am going to name two new bettas I get for my B-day Thermo (hot! dude) and Pearl(the girl).


----------



## bubblesthefish (Jul 28, 2010)

Gorgeous! Where did you get him from? I want to get my next guy from online, but I am not sure what sites are decent.


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

bubblesthefish said:


> Gorgeous! Where did you get him from? I want to get my next guy from online, but I am not sure what sites are decent.


I got both of my from aquabid.com not both from the same place in thailand or the same breeder.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I got mine from the pet store. I AM EVIL :twisted:


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> I got mine from the pet store. I AM EVIL :twisted:


that doesn't make you evil Frogipoi, just means that you haven't reached a point where you can. That's ok, these will be my first 2 fish from thailand, I've always had petstore bettas til now. I have 17 of them currently.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I was joking. Didn't you see the sarcasm in the words?


----------



## JWilliams (Jul 29, 2010)

He looks like a Morpheus to me  His colors are so vibrant, he's just stunning


----------

